# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Graava, smart camera, Graava Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Graava Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Let Graava save your best memories

Published on Aug 5, 2015




> Meet Graava the first video camera that uses artificial intelligence to identify and automatically edit the best moments of your footage so you can share on any social channel.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Graava is the action camera that edits your footage for you"
Never miss a moment again with a camera that can sense excitement

by Sam Ashcroft
August 10, 2015

----------

